# icd 9 - I don't find "induced"



## arizona1 (Jul 19, 2010)

how would you code Hypoxia induced? I don't find "induced"
thank you


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey,

I think 799.02 is the correct one & add the activity code if specified (as you mentioned Hypoxia induced).

Hypoxia is a generalized hypoxia, an inadequate supply of oxygen to the body as a whole. The term "hypoxic hypoxia" specifies hypoxia caused by low partial pressure of oxygen in arterial blood. In the other causes of hypoxia that follow, the partial pressure of oxygen in arterial blood is normal. Hypoxic hypoxia may be due to:

1. Low partial pressure of atmospheric oxygen such as found at high altitude or by replacement of oxygen in the breathing mix either accidentally as in the modified atmosphere of a sewer or intentionally as in the recreational use of nitrous oxide.

2. Low partial pressure of oxygen in the lungs when switching from inhaled anaesthesia to atmospheric air, due to the Fink effect, or diffusion hypoxia. 
A decrease in oxygen saturation of the blood caused by sleep apnea or hypopnea.

3. Inadequate pulmonary ventilation (e.g., in chronic obstructive pulmonary disease or respiratory arrest). 

4. Shunts in the pulmonary circulation or a right-to-left shunt in the heart. 
Shunts can be caused by collapsed alveoli that are still perfused or a block in ventilation to an area of the lung. Whatever the mechanism, blood meant for the pulmonary system is not ventilated and so no gas exchange occurs (the ventilation/perfusion ratio is zero). Normal anatomical shunt occurs in everyone, because of the Thebesian vessels which empty into the left ventricle and the bronchial circulation which supplies the bronchi with oxygen. 

Hope this helps! 

VJ.


----------

